# Black or Red Coyotes



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

if anybody kills one that isnt too shot, up pm me .i need one.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

All our red ones up here in the high country have put on their winter coats---won't see any reds til spring.


----------

